# Which Certification A+ or Microsoft Certified IT Professional (MCITP)



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been working at a help desk job for the best 7 years, I have my associates degree but that's it. I service up to about 600 computers from Windows 95 when I started until now with Windows 7 it is a government organization so it's all pretty much on site support for the end users. I want to learn more about computers and get a new job and I know the only way for that to happen is to get one my certifications either the A+ or Microsoft Certified IT Professional (MCITP) I just don't know which one to try and get? I suck at taking tests that's one of the reasons why I haven't tried to take any of the test or buy any study material. I like learning new things about computers but at my current job there is nothing left for me to learn I'm at literally at a stand still so I know I have to do this on my own in order to learn more. So any suggestions with what reading materials or which test to take I'm all ears. Sorry for rambling on here...:normal:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would suggest starting with A+ and Network+. One you have those you'll have an easier time with MCSE or MCITP.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree.

No reason you can't get multiple certifications. 

For what you're doing right now, A+ is the most relevent. I'd go A+ then Network+ then some MCITP cert.


----------



## whocares2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for the input! I'm off to look for books for the A+


----------

